# Dustbin men & Christmas tips?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Do our members here in PT give Christmas tips to people such as dustbin men?

I rarely see mine & they never come knocking to ask for a Christmas box but they're the most awkward set of blokes I've ever come across & I wonder if they're that way because I don't try to give them something at the appropriate time of year?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

You have dustbin men? We have a skip in the middle of the village and they have no idea who dumps what in it. Result.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We have one of the big green chappies outside the house & is shared by us & the nearest neighbour who is a few hundred yards away.......... but I wonder if these guys are so bloody minded because they didn't get a Christmas tip.

Everywhere else we've lived in the world, they come & ask for a tip but they haven't done that here.


----------

